# Swordfish steak alla Siciliana



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

One of my favourite recipes to enjoy one of my favourite fishes!!  Usually I prefer simple recipes with few ingredients to appreciate fish, but this is an exception... olives, capers and tomatoes, all Sicilian specialties, compliment the fish (also popular in Sicilia) perfectly!! 

Ingredients:
4 hearty slices of swordfish steak (about 900g/2lb)
1 small bunch of fresh flat leaved parsley, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
2 carrots, chopped
1 small stalk of celery, chopped
4 large cloves of garlic, chopped or crushed
pepper 
salt (if the salted caper is used, probably not necessary)
evoo
20 large green olives, deseeded and roughly chopped/sliced
50g(2oz) capers (if preserved in salt, rinse well)
2 large, mature tomatoes, chopped
700ml(1,5 pt) plain tomato sauce/passata (not ketchup!!)
80ml (3oz) myrtle liqueur, or if not available, white wine or marsala wine
some water as needed, to keep the sauce from becoming overly condenced

To accompany,
your choice of pasta, or cous cous

Direction:
In an ample skillet, sautè onion, carrots, celery, 1/2 of the parsley, and garlic in generous amount of evoo for 5 minutes circa.  
Add the rest of ingredients except for the remaining 1/2 of parsley.  Bring to boil.  Turn down the heat and cover and simmer for 30min. circa.  Checking and stirring the sauce gently occasionally, adding a little water if needed.
In the meantime, prepare the pasta/cous cous.
As the fish and sauce is ready, sprinkle over the remaining 1/2 of parsley.
There will be plenty of sauce in the skillet, which will be wonderful over the just cooked pasta/cous cous to accompany the fish.
Enjoy them piping hot!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

What a great sounding recipe!! I love fish, shellfish, etc. If it swims.. I love it!

Then swordfish...WOW! Properly grilled it is better than any "beef steak" you can find..I just wish I had access to it fresh...Here it is mostly frozen.

Thanks for posting the recipe! 

 Wonder if I could subsitute Catfish...kinda like a kicked up etouffee?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah me too!!  Give me swordfish steak any day insead of beef!! 

I am not sure if catfish will stand up to the combination of olives, capers, garlic and tomatoes etc., the flavour of catfish is not so strong and it could be totally buried rather than complimented.  If you can get a fresh tuna, I think that would be a good substitute.  Even if you can only find a frozen swordfish though, I bet the strong supporting acts in this recipe will hold up the fish pretty well!!  I hope you will give it a try


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually I made the catfish comment tongue-in-cheek! Your excellent recipe deserves to be maintained in it's proper form..The tuna would work too! Besides...I would never, ever hide the flavor of my beloved Mississippi catfish


----------

